# zip files not extracting??



## SUKHI99 (Jan 1, 2008)

i hv downloaded some files with  *.z01 ..............*z09......
one file with zip extention but not able to extract these i hv tried every zip software like win rar winzip universal extracter and so on plz help me coz i dunno want to delete these


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 1, 2008)

the zip file may be corrupted.
Download again that file.


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the zip file is broken. Otherwise try 7zip.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 1, 2008)

what's the error message you are getting..? have you downloaded all the parts of these files..??


----------



## SUKHI99 (Jan 1, 2008)

the error is:
Warning:Skipping the file.the general purpose flags stored in the local header for this file are not the same as the general purpose flags stored in the central header."
file is iso in format. plz any one help


----------

